# 08 MKV GTI 2.0T FSI Oil warning light coming on but oil level is ok?



## 98cabbie (Jun 1, 2012)

My oil warning light at the top of the digital display is coming on. I checked the oil level and it was a little low. The dipstick level was at the bottom "safe" line so it was about 1 qt low. I added a quart to bring the level up to the proper level but the oil warning light is still coming on. I am suspecting a faulty oil pressure sensor but how can I be sure. I don't want to drive the car until I am sure. Where is the oil pressure sensor on a 2.0T FSI engine? It looks like it is just under the cam cover on the right side of the engine when facing the front of the car. Can anyone give a little help on this?

Thank
98cabbie


----------



## 98cabbie (Jun 1, 2012)

*All set*

The oil light indication was for "low oil level", NOT low oil pressure. My concern was that the oil level was low, but not anything that would be detrimental to the engine. The level was at the bottom line on the dipstick, indicating 1 qt low. After I added the quart, the "low oil" warning light continued to flash. After I shut the engine off and let it set for about 5 minutes, then I restarted the car, the warning light was off and has not come back on. Apparently, there needed to be an on-off cycle in order for the sensor to reset.


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

How are they measuring the oil level in the oil pan? Interesting....


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*dipstick*



TooSlick said:


> How are they measuring the oil level in the oil pan? Interesting....


 the oil pan is where the dipstick measures oil.


----------



## H100VW (May 10, 2001)

There's a level sensor in the sump.


----------

